# egroupware is not available



## marthyr (May 13, 2010)

Hello,


```
/usr/ports/deskutils/egroupware
#make install
=> Attempting to fetch from http://internode.dl.sourceforge.net/project/egroupware/egroupware/eGroupware-1.6.003/.
fetch: eGroupware-1.6.003.tar.bz2: local modification time does not match remote
=> Attempting to fetch from http://biznetnetworks.dl.sourceforge.net/project/egroupware/egroupware/eGroupware-1.6.003/.
fetch: http://biznetnetworks.dl.sourceforge.net/project/egroupware/egroupware/eGroupware-1.6.003/eGroupware-1.6.003.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/egroupware/egroupware/eGroupware-1.6.003/.
fetch: eGroupware-1.6.003.tar.bz2: local modification time does not match remote
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: eGroupware-1.6.003.tar.bz2: local modification time does not match remote
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

is not working,

Suggestions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2010)

Define 'not working', we're not psychic ..


----------

